# تعلم توتال استيشن توبكون gpt-7503



## مهندس ديدو (25 يوليو 2010)

جهاز سهل وبسيط


----------



## ali992 (4 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله ألف خير وبارك بك


----------



## حارث البدراني (4 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## talan77 (4 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## تافكه (5 أغسطس 2010)

سلام عليكم ياجماعة الله يجازيكم كيف نصحح المنسوب بالتوتل اذا كان يعطى الفرق مثلا 4 سم وهل منسوب جهاز ليفل ادق ام التوتل الله يجازيكم كل خير اياد من شمال العراق


----------



## تافكه (5 أغسطس 2010)

وكيف نعمل كالبريشن لجهاز توتل


----------



## م قاسم محمد (5 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا نرجو منك اخي الكريم ان تنزل لنا برنامج الجهازوشكرا


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (5 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس ديدو (7 أغسطس 2010)

*تصحيح المنسوب بالتوتال*

يوجد برنامج بداخل الTopsurv اسمه Elevation هذا البرنامج لتصحيح المنسوب لاحداثى النقطة المحتلة من خلال نقطة واحدة معلومة المنسوب
اما بالنسبة للدقة فدقة الميزان ادق بكثير فاقل دقة للميزان 2mm بينما اكبر دقة للتوتال 2mm 
وشكرا على الردود الجميلة


----------



## تافكه (7 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا بارك الله فيكم لاكن كيف نعمل كاليبريشن للاجهزة كل ستة اشهر


----------



## مهندس ديدو (7 أغسطس 2010)

*كيفية عمل المعايرة*

تتم المعايرة لاجهزة التوتال بواسطة اجهزة خاصة (كوليميتر) لا يمكن ان تتوافر الا فى مراكز الصيانة لكل توكيل
لكن يمكنك ان تعمل اختبار صغير لكى تعرف ما اذا كان الجهاز يحتاج لمعايرة ام لا
1- يتم التوجيه على هدف بعيد ويكون رفيع (فى حجم شعرات التوجيه)
2- ثم يتم تصفير الزاوية الافقية
3- ثم يتم دوران الجهاز افقيا 180 درجة وراسيا 180 درجة ويتم التوجيه على نفس الهدف
4- المفروض ان تعطيك الزاوية الافقية 180 درجة 
5- ستجد الفرق فى حدود 10-20 ثانية 30 ثانية بالكتير لو اكثر من ذلك اذن الجهاز محتاج للمعايرة


----------



## محمد عميرة (7 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
ياخ ديدو


----------



## القريشي2010 (13 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## ss_online1 (15 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الرجاء الصالح (10 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور ياغالي


----------



## AMR GODA (12 سبتمبر 2010)

مجهود طيب


----------



## benhenni (12 سبتمبر 2010)

merci


----------



## صبحى ابراهيم (12 سبتمبر 2010)

بجد ممتاز بارك الله فيك وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## elalakmy85 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## مسترايجيبت (8 أكتوبر 2010)

سبةولىبتهلااثبلا


----------



## shady atia (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شكررررررررر


----------



## mostafammy (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## odwan (10 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## اياد مجذر (11 أكتوبر 2010)

اليفل يا اخي اق جدأ


----------



## اياد مجذر (11 أكتوبر 2010)

اليفل يا اخي ادق جدا


----------



## هانى عامر (11 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرت جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## moh mora (11 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرااا لك اخى الكريم وبارك الله فيك ولاكن اريد معرفه عمل افسد على الجهاز يعنى توقيع نقطه غير معلومه الاحداثيات مقابله لنقطتين ببعد معين وطول معين ارجوااا الافاده فى هذا الموضوع وشكراا جزيلااا


----------



## moh mora (11 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرااا لك اخى الكريم وبارك الله فيك ولاكن اريد معرفه عمل افسد على الجهاز يعنى توقيع نقطه غير معلومه الاحداثيات مقابله لنقطتين ببعد معين وطول معين ارجوااا الافاده فى هذا الموضوع وشكراا جزيلااا


----------



## hussein ahmed nour (16 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## ريبوار كيفي (9 يناير 2013)

*
بارك اڵه فيك أخى العزيز 
أكو بهذا الجهاز point to lin لأسقاط الأعمدة colomn
*


----------



## عبدالرحمن الاطرش (10 يناير 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## akhilali (10 يناير 2013)

أحسنت وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## kraar.alkaabe (10 يناير 2013)

*مشكووووووووووووووووور*​


----------



## أبو حامزة (10 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله ألف خير وبارك بك


----------



## uocef (16 يناير 2013)

شكرا


----------



## محمودالعنابى (23 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموقع االفريد والذى يوجد به كل ما يخص المسا حة وغيرها من البرامج الشيقة والممتعة دمتم فى حفظ الله وامنة واعنكم الله على خدمة العباد


----------

